# Almond Toffee



## bassman (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone with a sweet tooth? I made two batches of almond toffee today. Always goes good around the holidays. I didn't show start to finish since I had my hands full.

In the pan to cool.


Broken into pieces and ready to eat.

Almond Toffee


2 cups real butter
2 cups sugar
2 cups sliced almonds
6 Tbsp water
2 Tbsp corn syrup
½ tsp vanilla
Chocolate for coating.

Melt butter, add sugar, blend in almonds, water, syrup and vanilla. Cook to 300 degrees.
Spread in buttered cookie sheet (large). When cooled, wipe top with paper towel to remove butter. Melt chocolate and spread over top. I sprinkle ground almonds over top of chocolate (whirled in food processor). Break in pieces.

Thanks for looking at my candy project.

__________________


----------



## roller (Dec 2, 2010)

That went right straight on my list...thanks Bassman


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 2, 2010)

Not only did that go on my to do list, I'll be buying the almonds and chocolate tomorrow so that I can make it Saturday afternoon, thank you Bassman.

Gene


----------



## chefrob (Dec 2, 2010)

looks like good stuff right there!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this one. It is now in the recipe file


----------



## walle (Dec 3, 2010)

Dang, pard - that looks better than Enstroms!!Good on ya!  I may end up burning down the kitchen trying to whip up a batch of this.POINTS!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

Now that sure looks yummO there Bassman.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 3, 2010)

that looks great, going to try it soon


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you Bassman, not as pretty as yours, but it sure is good.







Gene


----------



## dalton (Dec 10, 2010)

OMG   my auntie makes that every christmas and wont share the recipie!!!   I have been asking for if for years!!!

THANKS!!

dalton


----------



## bassman (Dec 10, 2010)

Gene, it doesn't have to be pretty to be good.  Once it's broken into pieces, you can't tell anyway!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dalton, give this a try.  I may just be *better* than auntie's.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 10, 2010)

Bassman, what kjnd of chocolate did you use? Milk? Semi Sweet? Sure looks good! Gonna have to put that on the list for the holidays


----------



## bassman (Dec 10, 2010)

Smokeamotive said:


> Bassman, what kjnd of chocolate did you use? Milk? Semi Sweet? Sure looks good! Gonna have to put that on the list for the holidays


Well, I cheated with the chocolate.  While it was still hot but starting to set up, I wiped it down with paper towels to remove the butter, then scattered about a cup of semi-sweet chocolate chips on top.  Let it set for a couple of minutes and spread.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Bassman!

Looks mighty tasty!

It's always good to have an extra diet food recipe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

That looks awsome!!!


----------

